

2 Uber Managers Detained in France Over Low-Cost Service - choult
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory/uber-managers-detained-france-low-cost-service-32100044

======
t_fatus
That's nice: they will have time to (finally) explain to our government what's
the difference between Uber and Uber-X services versus Uber-Pop when offered
by unlicenced (for private hires) drivers. And we can hope that at least here
they are safer than in the streets of Paris

